# new TT owner at last air ride build



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)

hi guys finally bought myself a stunning ttc 225 aviator grey 60k bose leather/alcatara trim fash she a minter


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice one mate I love aviator its a perfect colour for looking uber cool slammed


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Nice one and welcome..
Any idea what colour your going to paint her..? :roll: 
Steve


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

Welcome to the AG TT family.










cheers


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Congratulations mate, it's a good feeling isn't it. Enjoy


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Very nice. 

You have just enough time to join the TT Owners Club, if you wish, and buy tickets for the annual event - It's on Sunday 17th July!

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/index.php?option= ... Itemid=145


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Love that colour [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Great colour, one of my favourites.

As Nelly says it is the perfect colour for a slamming 

Coincidentally I can help you with that  sig for details.

Charlie


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

Nice....now be prepared for those holes in your pockets....mod fever !

Wheels first ?


----------



## mastercrafty (Jul 7, 2010)

Sorry to hijack the the thread but if you get TTOC web membership (£10per year) does that give you access to all the forums as with new rules I no longer have access?


----------



## sankey7 (Jun 30, 2010)

i haven't seen many in aviator but i must say that looks very sexy, well done fella


----------



## Lovinit (Mar 5, 2011)

Welcome mate, nice looking car...

James


----------



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)

thanks for the comments got a few plans for it if any of you ever seen or no my polo you'll no im not shy in the modifying game iv just picked up some new wheels 19'' bentlys ill try and post a piccy


----------



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## jordan26 (Feb 16, 2011)

chris8n said:


>


they look awesome man


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

lovely colour!!


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Love those alloys... will look similar to this


----------



## dpblackpool (Jul 10, 2011)

Great looking car and loving the colour 8)


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Really not a fan of this colour. Looks like it is waiting to be painted!

Love the alloys though, do you mind me asking how much they set you back?


----------



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)

Brendanb86 said:


> Really not a fan of this colour. Looks like it is waiting to be painted!
> 
> Love the alloys though, do you mind me asking how much they set you back?


I personally love the color it's pearl in the sun looks awesome far better than a common colour that you see everyday .as for the wheels they cost £700


----------



## matthewwoodward (Apr 22, 2011)

Congratulations and welcome 
Great colour, love it!!


----------



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)

Little update guys loving my Tt been modding it a little, sold the bentlys! bought some gen bbs ch's in crackle black.
also fitted some recaro pole seats from a q sport and in the middle of fitting my air ride so it's well and truly under way can't wait until it's finished

Chris


----------



## ejp (Sep 1, 2011)

great looking car this, still looking for a mint Mk1 with FASH myself, where did you find yours Chris?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Pictures speak a lot louder than words Chris...

Lets see your air ride kit.
Steve


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

Very nice car , [smiley=dude.gif] ,


----------



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)

Selling a set of four GENUINE BBS CH's which where given brand new to Mike the Polisher to coat in Harley Davidson Crackle Black a year ago and havent really been used since this.

The wheels are in immaculate condition and have no kurb marks or damage. They will come with 4x 215/35/19s tyres but not fitted.

The specs of the wheels are as follows:








Size - 19"
Width - 8.5"
ET - 30
PCD - 5x100

mk4 golf seat Leon audi Tt phase 1 a3 bora

Price - £1200ono Reduced 1100ovno with tyres

1000ovno without tyres

Call or text 07921847718

Chris scragg

Px for set with same quality as these and condition 
This post has been edited by chris9n: 09 January 2012 - 07:03 PM


----------



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)

Started fitting the air ride this week 
















Painted wood I cut black and under it iv cut 1 inch thick sound proofing foam 
















Mounted the air pressure gauges 








Interior stripped and air lines put in place
















Front bags fitted and cleaned up the brakes


----------



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)

I found a safety device roll cage and I painted it body colour but in a satin finish .eBay bargain

















Fitted finally it was a nightmare but it's in after a couple of hours adjusting


----------



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)

Took me all afternoon but one of my rear cards is in


----------



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)

Right so the rear bags need to be fabricated to fit, a hole has to be cut in the bottom arms and the nipple spring seat on the car gets cut off so we marked the bottom arms 








Marked a rough guide on we're to cut , there are two studs and a air connection that needs to sit into the bottom arm so we decided to cut three holes 








Neatly done three holes ;-)








Top nipple cut off it's all tidy up there now but never got a photo 








I had some plates made with a nut welded on so I can put a stud in , the plate is getting welded to the car so we can screw the bags to the car 
















Screwed to the bag ready to be welded to the car 

















Sat flat already for the welding and them it's ready for the drop

Today all the wiring is done and pipe work and the bags all raise and lower So hopfully this time next wheel I'll have a slammed Tt

Thanks for looking


----------



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)

Right so the rear bags need to be fabricated to fit, a hole has to be cut in the bottom arms and the nipple spring seat on the car gets cut off so we marked the bottom arms 








Marked a rough guide on we're to cut , there are two studs and a air connection that needs to sit into the bottom arm so we decided to cut three holes 








Neatly done three holes ;-)








Top nipple cut off it's all tidy up there now but never got a photo 








I had some plates made with a nut welded on so I can put a stud in , the plate is getting welded to the car so we can screw the bags to the car 
















Screwed to the bag ready to be welded to the car 

















Sat flat already for the welding and them it's ready for the drop

Today all the wiring is done and pipe work and the bags all raise and lower So hopfully this time next wheel I'll have a slammed Tt

Thanks for looking


----------



## 4low (Dec 3, 2009)

very nice, low miles Chris what year is she


----------



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)

It's a 51 02 Jamie tidy little car needs a little paint to be perfect and fussy but I'm just going to get a couple of smart repairs and give it a good detail and it'll be minted


----------



## bluslc (Sep 28, 2009)

chris8n said:


> It's a 51 02 Jamie tidy little car needs a little paint to be perfect and fussy but I'm just going to get a couple of smart repairs and give it a good detail and it'll be minted


Chris can't wait to see this when all finished.. 8) m


----------



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)

bluslc said:


> chris8n said:
> 
> 
> > It's a 51 02 Jamie tidy little car needs a little paint to be perfect and fussy but I'm just going to get a couple of smart repairs and give it a good detail and it'll be minted
> ...


Sukh ! Man hope your well you still thinking of air ?
You going to ultimate dubs


----------



## bluslc (Sep 28, 2009)

chris8n said:


> bluslc said:
> 
> 
> > chris8n said:
> ...


I am good thanks.. And you?
Still thinking of air or h&r ultra low kit ? Not sure if I am coming up with the TT but I should be there tho..
Getting car ready for Austria..


----------



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)

I am good thanks.. And you?
Still thinking of air or h&r ultra low kit ? Not sure if I am coming up with the TT but I should be there tho..
Getting car ready for Austria..[/quote]

Im thinking of driving over too but this mrs aint so keen I'm defo going but for my first time I might fly 
I'll see you there mate I'll show you the Tt properly


----------



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)

Rear bag fitment today welded up plates to the arms and car and mounted the bags ........
















Bottom plates welded on








Top plate painted after weld up









Lick of paint on bottom fixing plate 








Rear bags done ...............









With this bag mount the rear will sit its lowest


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Everyone's getting airbags you and Matt with the green TT 8)


----------



## sierra (Mar 29, 2009)

How does the bag mount to the bottom bracket? What's the tabs on the bracket for?


----------



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)

sierra said:


> How does the bag mount to the bottom bracket? What's the tabs on the bracket for?


A plate bolts to the bag and a plate welds to bottom arm. Both with tabs so they bolt together


----------



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)

chris8n said:


> sierra said:
> 
> 
> > How does the bag mount to the bottom bracket? What's the tabs on the bracket for?
> ...


How does yours mount ?


----------



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)

Pic on my bbs that' are forsale ! Lol


----------



## nate42 (Apr 9, 2008)

Good work! Keep those pictures coming and when you get it on the road tell how it feels to drive.

I saw a show on TV where one of out F1 heroes Mika Salo drove tuned cars on track and gave them points. There was 3.2 A3 with HPA compressor kit and air suspension, he rated the suspension really high also for track use. He was most impressed how little roll it got and how stiff the suspension was and still very comfortable. He was genuinely surprised.


----------



## Adren4line (Jan 16, 2012)

Love it mate. Have u had a respray too? Roughly how much does air suspension cost including fitment?


----------



## sierra (Mar 29, 2009)

chris8n said:


> chris8n said:
> 
> 
> > sierra said:
> ...


Same as yours at the top but bottom sits on a lifted bracket do have drilled the holes. I'm loosing abit of lows


----------



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)

[/quote]

Same as yours at the top but bottom sits on a lifted bracket do have drilled the holes. I'm loosing abit of lows [/quote]

Yeah the way iv done it apparently is the lowest way according to the guys on vortex USA did you knotch your chassis


----------



## sierra (Mar 29, 2009)

no i havent had a notch done but im going to look into whether it will make any difference on 19s


----------



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)

When I lower the front mine sits on the drive shafts


----------



## spilz (Feb 22, 2010)

chris8n said:


> When I lower the front mine sits on the drive shafts


Sounds like youve done it properly lol.

Can't wait to see pics!

of the POLO!

Dont be shy!


----------



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)

spilz said:


> chris8n said:
> 
> 
> > When I lower the front mine sits on the drive shafts
> ...


Polo ? Which one pal the one iv just sold or the new daily


----------



## spilz (Feb 22, 2010)

chris8n said:


> spilz said:
> 
> 
> > chris8n said:
> ...


the cool one?

lol.

Gotta love polo's


----------



## Petrolthreads (Jul 2, 2010)

Love the colour, but I would say that.

The rest, well I'm an old fart so what do I know


----------



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)

This one 

















Or this one


----------



## spilz (Feb 22, 2010)

Ace mate, its weird cuz for some reason I knew you were gonna post up that first one. I have no idea why!

When I think of modded polo's thats the car that comes in to mind!

My girlfriend had to tear me away from it at Oswestry (bus types is it?) Dont know if you still owned it last april but it was an absolute beast! which then led me to buy my girlfriend a polo in that shape lol.

Cant wait to see your TT!!

spilz


----------



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)

spilz said:


> Ace mate, its weird cuz for some reason I knew you were gonna post up that first one. I have no idea why!
> 
> When I think of modded polo's thats the car that comes in to mind!
> 
> ...


Yes it was still mine then not long sold it , it was so much quicker than the Tt hopfully I can build this car just as nice 
Thanks pal a lot of effort went into that car I loved it but was time to putt my stamp on another car


----------



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)

Fitted some bilstein b8 shortend rear shockers today ,look very well made raises and lowers smoothly now


----------



## sierra (Mar 29, 2009)

Very nice mate I'm thinking of changing my rear shocks too. 
I remember your car from dc10 I think it was and I was talking to you for a while next to my TT. Can't wait to see your TT at UD, it's my first year at the show so better get my sponge out and give the old girl a wash lol.


----------



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)

sierra said:


> Very nice mate I'm thinking of changing my rear shocks too.
> I remember your car from dc10 I think it was and I was talking to you for a while next to my TT. Can't wait to see your TT at UD, it's my first year at the show so better get my sponge out and give the old girl a wash lol.


Yeah I remember ! me and IAn were shocked on how low it was lol on 16's 
. As for the shocks there not bloody cheap about £75 each not setteled the bill yet lol 
Also got some rotiform neu for my everyday wheels easy clean lol 19's should look ok


----------



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## 4low (Dec 3, 2009)

Chris you are a big tease :wink:


----------



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

chris8n said:


>


Those wheels are fit! I like them a lot 8)


----------



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)

4low said:


> Chris you are a big tease :wink:


Lol sorry been looking at the car today and I don't think its going to be totally finished for Ud . I dont think I'll get a chance to fix the paintwork just a few touch ups need blowing in just not got time


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

i know people is going crazy about the Rotiform production these days but those wheels are terrible


----------



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)

kazinak said:


> i know people is going crazy about the Rotiform production these days but those wheels are terrible


In my opinion there nice. 
it wasn't the fact they were rotiform it's fact is I like them each to there own .......
So thanks for your negative comment much appreciated


----------



## sierra (Mar 29, 2009)

I like those nue's and was very tempted by the 3 piece that came out. 
My paint work is terrible at the minute so wont be looking to good at UD next to all the show cars. Put some pictures up of your show wheels.


----------



## spilz (Feb 22, 2010)

Like that mate!


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

love rotiforms.

Means i cant get NUE's now you've got them!


----------



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)

neil_audiTT said:


> love rotiforms.
> 
> Means i cant get NUE's now you've got them!


My show wheels are getting saved for the show the nue's are my spares


----------



## jackmontandon (Apr 3, 2009)

one of the nicest wheels around in my opinion  look forward to seeing this car at shows!


----------



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)

jackmontandon said:


> one of the nicest wheels around in my opinion  look forward to seeing this car at shows!


Chreers


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

Nice wheels Chris - saw the pic on Merseyspeeds FB page earlier lol


----------



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)

L33JSA said:


> Nice wheels Chris - saw the pic on Merseyspeeds FB page earlier lol


Yeah ! Alex is good at posting up pics of my car lol 
One has been sent back so had a mark in the paint do its sat on three at the mo hopfully the car will be back on the road this week just in time for a insurance renewal ..........great


----------



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)

L33JSA said:


> Nice wheels Chris - saw the pic on Merseyspeeds FB page earlier lol


Yeah ! Alex is good at posting up pics of my car lol 
One has been sent back so had a mark in the paint do its sat on three at the mo hopfully the car will be back on the road this week just in time for a insurance renewal ..........great


----------



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey how good are the products from osir ?


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Sickboy said:


> chris8n said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Looks great! Hoping to see this at UD (I'm there with Meguiars).


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

sierra said:


> I like those nue's and was very tempted by the 3 piece that came out.
> My paint work is terrible at the minute so wont be looking to good at UD next to all the show cars. Put some pictures up of your show wheels.


Steve you know where to bring that paintwork mate!


----------



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)

Iv been looking for a net to go off my cage for weeks and the genuine Audi one is to dear so iv started to make one


----------



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)

darylbenfield said:


> Sickboy said:
> 
> 
> > chris8n said:
> ...


If yours is half as good as your beetle I'm sure it'll be stunning

I'm only going to have chance to detail mine myself iv not got chance to get a few scratches painted but I'm sure it'll look ok


----------



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)

These arrived today thanks to frosty should add a little bit more class


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

chris8n said:


> Iv been looking for a net to go off my cage for weeks and the genuine Audi one is to dear so iv started to make one


An old member on here XTR made one out of old seat belts :idea:


----------



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)

Mine is made from load straps


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Looking awesome Chris, cant wait to see this the shows this year


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

Love it. Looks really great.


----------



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)

shell said:


> Looking awesome Chris, cant wait to see this the shows this year


Im sure you will iv got the bug back


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Love the five spoke alloys. I keep trying to find a set of RH toplines to bang on mine when I feel like a change.

Edit - shit you are in Liverpool. I will keep an eye out for you


----------



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)

Boot all finished


----------



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)

Some nicly fitted carbon ties in with my steering wheel


----------



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)

Matt B said:


> Love the five spoke alloys. I keep trying to find a set of RH toplines to bang on mine when I feel like a change.
> 
> Edit - shit you are in Liverpool. I will keep an eye out for you


Yeah there a nice solid wheel and yes in Liverpool


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Very nice additions


----------



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)

T3RBO said:


> Very nice additions


Yeah love carbon brings a concept feel to the trim


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

chris8n said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice additions
> ...


Youll have to drag your ass out to the NW meets this year so we can have a proper look at ya mota.
Steve


----------



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)

V6RUL said:


> chris8n said:
> 
> 
> > T3RBO said:
> ...


We're do they get held pal I'll be up for showing you guys


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Here is a link for the NW 2012 meets..
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=247750
There should be one next week.
Steve


----------



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)

My clutch went last night not great


----------



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)

Painted my engine covers just one to do . And bought a bling kit off Steve in the classifieds a must buy looks a lot better and some neuspeed caps make things look custom


----------



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)

Got to love camber


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

new coolant reservoir only £12 at eurocarparts :roll: if you spend £20 you can use forum 25% discount aswell


----------



## 67121 (Feb 27, 2012)

Nice colour, never seen it before! She looks mint!


----------



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)

I got one mate from Tps just not had time to fit it yet mate cheers anyways


----------



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)

Cuebix said:


> Nice colour, never seen it before! She looks mint!


It is a rare shade of grey . It's getting there thanks for your comment


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

chris8n said:


> Cuebix said:
> 
> 
> > Nice colour, never seen it before! She looks mint!
> ...


it's not paint ,it's a primer :lol:


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

Too much silver in the bay for my liking but otherwise looks good


----------



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)

kazinak said:


> chris8n said:
> 
> 
> > Cuebix said:
> ...


Never ever seen perlesant primer pal


----------



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)

Neb said:


> Too much silver in the bay for my liking but otherwise looks good


There is no silver under the bay mate


----------



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

chris8n said:


>


Beautiful engine bay mate, glad I was able to help :wink:


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Chris

Love what you are doing to the car. Like the engine bay, different and reminds me of...










Post up some distance shots of the car so we can see it as a whole package. I love the light grey TT colour and I think doing the trim the same looks smart.


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Nice one Kaz - yeah it looks the biizzzness - Love it


----------



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks kaz









































Thanks for the positive comments


----------



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)

SteviedTT said:


> chris8n said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Thanks Steve your bling kits are awesome thanks for the sale mate


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Chris I just don't "get" air BUT thanks for posting these pictures because I just know how excited Kaz gets looking at them :wink: :lol:

How was the show ?


----------



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)

See you would if you lived in Liverpool as by my house I have speed bumps q7's bottom out on 
it is the most practical way of lowering the car for all out show !and still drives like it did from the factory


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Maybe i'll stick my air ride on 8)


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Yor car looks totaly mint in those show pics, very nice in deed. If I could afford the air ride I think that's the way to go.


----------



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)

Don't think I showed you guys the backs of my seats I had the colour of the car swatched in vynal 
and a sticker knocked up so I could tie them in to the car .


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Hi Chris, saw your mota at UDs, didn't realise you were there.
You did get a nice spot on the arena for lots of peeps to see.
Steve


----------



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)

V6RUL said:


> Hi Chris, saw your mota at UDs, didn't realise you were there.
> You did get a nice spot on the arena for lots of peeps to see.
> Steve


Yeah I Done really well to get that space ha won a trophy for my effort too


----------



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## YT-TT (Apr 6, 2010)

OOF! loving this as I've mentioned on E38, love the backs of the Pole Positions, look awesome!


----------



## TB.Eight (Aug 3, 2010)

looks bangin


----------



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)

Cheers guys 








Moody


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

nice wheels!


----------



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)

jays_225 said:


> nice wheels!


Some new ones came today ;-)


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

Are you coming to Northampton this sunday ?

Send from my Android using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)

kazinak said:


> Are you coming to Northampton this sunday ?
> 
> Send from my Android using Tapatalk 2


Yes dude !


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## philb (Oct 23, 2011)

Wow what wheels are they, look awesome!! Anymore pics?


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

philb said:


> Wow what wheels are they, look awesome!! Anymore pics?


Rotiform VCE


----------



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks for putting pics up mate here's another


----------



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)

The wheels new rotiform VCE super concave 19x 9 19x10


----------



## bluslc (Sep 28, 2009)

chris8n said:


> The wheels new rotiform VCE super concave 19x 9 19x10


Spot on Chris 8) 8)


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

New wheels are the best yet Chris, absolutely stunning buddy.

Charlie


----------



## spearhunter#2 (May 21, 2010)

Too 8)


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

Are you sponsored by the Rotiform aswell ?

Send from my Android using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)

^^^^ I wish they have done me a cracking deal ;-) great company to deal with


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

chris8n said:


> ^^^^ I wish they have done me a cracking deal ;-) great company to deal with


pm'd


----------



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)

Charlie said:


> New wheels are the best yet Chris, absolutely stunning buddy.
> 
> Charlie


Cheers Charlie my best set yet I agree ;-)


----------



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

wow love them!


----------



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks for the comments got loads of plans for this hope they all fall into place here is some pics from DC12 we're I won runner up best in show hope you like


----------



## turbo87 (Aug 3, 2009)

Saw your car at DC12 and wanted to ask you where you got the numberplate blanking section from. Well done by the way


----------



## mogs (Nov 1, 2009)

chris8n said:


> The wheels new rotiform VCE super concave 19x 9 19x10


This is beyond! Sweet ride!!!!


----------



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)

turbo87 said:


> Saw your car at DC12 and wanted to ask you where you got the numberplate blanking section from. Well done by the way


I bought it from my local Tps USA spec blank


----------



## mas05 (Jun 11, 2012)

Wonderful thread!!! I love your TT!!!


----------



## xiphon (Dec 8, 2011)

Fantastic work, keep it up.


----------



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)

Cheers guys means a lot very nice comments


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Quite possibly the sweeetest TT i have ever seen. You Chris are a lucky man and have unbelievable taste...love the roll bar...would love to fit a stainless bar in my qs one day. You coming to inters Chris? 

Damien.


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

Seen so many pics of this TT around just lately. Great build thread and it truly looks superb, especially in the pics from DC 8)


----------



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi guys thanks for all the positive comments 

Little update having the car fully polly bushed this week super pro have developed a kit for my air ride so the car will drive like new again also having my chassis notched and iv ordered new wheels yes more Hahahaha sorry I just can't help myself 
A few more changes coming your way

If anyone has a genuine rear seat delete pm me please deparate for one I just want the floor sections cheers


----------



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Quite possibly the sweeetest TT i have ever seen. You Chris are a lucky man and have unbelievable taste...love the roll bar...would love to fit a stainless bar in my qs one day. You coming to inters Chris?
> 
> Damien.


Sorry man I missed your comment I was at inters but I took my polo the next show it's at will be my own show the detailed summer bash at awesome 29th July hope to see some of you guys there I'll be sporting new wheels


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

chris8n said:


> Hi guys thanks for all the positive comments
> 
> Little update having the car fully polly bushed this week super pro have developed a kit for my air ride so the car will drive like new again also having my chassis notched and iv ordered new wheels yes more Hahahaha sorry I just can't help myself
> A few more changes coming your way
> ...


The floor section around £180-200 from the dealers

Send from my Android using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)

We're the bench is ? As I rang and was told £380


----------



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)

Has to be the best photo ?


----------



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)

Im having a re trim iv got colours in mind what would you do


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

chris8n said:


> Has to be the best photo ?


Yep, right place, right time.


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... car looks awesome ... can't wait to see the new wheels too! ...


----------



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)

New look for today until the new baby's turn up


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... where do you find the space to store all your wheels??? ...


----------



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)

The Blue Bandit said:


> ... where do you find the space to store all your wheels??? ...


Lol I wish I had more


----------



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## Jakalus (Jul 28, 2011)

chris8n said:


>


Nice and subtle :lol:

p.s. your car is awesome, well done


----------



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)

Jakalus said:


> chris8n said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Ha cheers it was done for charity we raised £1345 for cancer research


----------



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)

Errr new wheels


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

this is one nice TT mate.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

In the modern translation of the phrase that is.....SICK
very nice Chris. 

Damien.


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

What wheels are they? They look similar to mine but with more spokes (and genuine i assume going on your track record?!)


----------



## spilz (Feb 22, 2010)

I saw this car at Tatton park when it was a bit "wacky" but still the dogs bollocks!

Spent about half an hour staring at it, all my mates (3) walked off and left me to it.


----------



## spilz (Feb 22, 2010)

chris8n said:


> Errr new wheels


Ice cream social club?


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

BBS splits? Looks good


----------



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi guys thanks for all the great comments the wheels a genuine  bbs gt 3pc 19x8.5 5x100

Yes I co run Ice cream Social ;-)


----------



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

You love your rims dont ya.


----------



## Hjtt (Oct 19, 2012)

looks nice m8 , fair play to you !


----------



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)

Cheers guys


----------



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)

New wheels


----------



## borjitta (Dec 13, 2012)

I've never seen any guy changing his rims so many times, but please, don't stop!


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

Amazing TT 8)


----------



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)

borjitta said:


> I've never seen any guy changing his rims so many times, but please, don't stop!


Ha :wink: I might have to people are starting to talk about me lol


----------



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)

Ruffmeister said:


> Amazing TT 8)


Cheers just put it in to the trimmers for a interior make over then to the body shop for a new look


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

amazing TT, if your thinking of changing any of the interior and selling bits PM me : )


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi Chris!


----------



## jjsweeney (Oct 17, 2012)

Mate your car is amazing, now i really want to buy me a TT


----------



## Tomm (Jan 12, 2013)

I enjoy your vehicle on BLQ's. Makes me wish I kept mine!


----------



## trialrun (Jan 15, 2013)

This car is downright amazing


----------



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)

darylbenfield said:


> Hi Chris!


Hey dude


----------



## Nomadiccustoms (May 14, 2009)

Sick tt Chris!! love all the wheels, talk about wheel whore lol. Keep it coming.

Feliks..


----------



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)

Nomadiccustoms said:


> Sick tt Chris!! love all the wheels, talk about wheel whore lol. Keep it coming.
> 
> Feliks..


Ill try lol

Thanks


----------



## richyboy (Jul 27, 2009)

Hey there Chris are you getting it ready for ultimate dubs again? Looked amazing last year!! Great car


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

Looking good Chris, you change your wheel more than i do something else! :lol:


----------



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)

richyboy said:


> Hey there Chris are you getting it ready for ultimate dubs again? Looked amazing last year!! Great car


Yeah I'm getting it ready a bit of a make over is taking place


----------



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)

Painted my seat backs body colour


----------



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## borjitta (Dec 13, 2012)

You are doing it right! This TT is one of my favourite TT's


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

borjitta said:


> You are doing it right! This TT is one of my favourite TT's


... +1 ... I gotta agree! ...


----------



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)

The Blue Bandit said:


> borjitta said:
> 
> 
> > You are doing it right! This TT is one of my favourite TT's
> ...


Cheers guys just been to the trim shop Exciting  cars should stand out [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Those last rims are my fave, could almost pass as Schmidts..  
Steve


----------



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)

V6RUL said:


> Those last rims are my fave, could almost pass as Schmidts..
> Steve


Good job I've bought them back


----------



## Nomadiccustoms (May 14, 2009)

Hey Chris I see most of the wheels are rotiform's, was thinking about getting a set, what are the sizes your running and are they the forged or cast versions?


----------



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)

Nomadiccustoms said:


> Hey Chris I see most of the wheels are rotiform's, was thinking about getting a set, what are the sizes your running and are they the forged or cast versions?


19's in various widths I have two sets of forged and a set of cast my cast ones may be for sale


----------



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)

Now for sale

£10,000 as it stands

http://www.pistonheads.com/classifieds/ ... ar/1244853


----------



## borjitta (Dec 13, 2012)

I can't understand why your TT is still for sale :?

I told you so many times this is my muse  I wish I could afford it now...


----------

